# Low profile bag needed for 5D and 40mm pancake



## BL (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi folks,

I'm in need of a very small, low profile bag (satchel?) that will carry my 5D and 40mm pancake only

The smallest bags i've come accross tend to be the "messenger" type, but even the smaller ones are too bulky since they are designed to carry a speedlight, and maybe 1 or 2 other lenses, which i have no interest in doing with this combo. I don't want to look like I'm carrying a DSLR either.

Anyone have any suggestions? Thanks!!


----------



## SJTstudios (Jan 4, 2013)

Lowepro has a bag finder, where you can choose plenty of various models.

Crumpler is also great, they are my favorite urban photography gear.


----------



## RMC33 (Jan 5, 2013)

http://www.cambags.com

This is the site I use to do my research on bags. Between this and my Local store (where I usually order the bag) I have avoided buying bag after bag. 

Are you looking for something to slip into another bag? Just a sling bag or what?


----------



## BL (Jan 5, 2013)

nah, no bag within bags

ideally, it would be nice to carry it in a small satchel that's lined with something relatively soft

it seems however, anytime the word dslr is mentioned in a bag's description, the bag understandably has a moderate bulge to accomodate a small variable speed/kit lens

with the 40mm being nearly flush with the 5D's grip, that space isn't necessary.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 5, 2013)

Crumpler has a bunch of nice ones of different sizes. They are expensive though, but don't look like camera bags (i.e., low-profile in both looks and size  )


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 5, 2013)

Some suggestions here:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=7744.0


----------



## sandymandy (Jan 5, 2013)

I got Lowepro 140 AW and there hardly fits more inside than one camera.


----------



## sach100 (Jan 5, 2013)

I just ordered a Lowepro Passport Sling- something you can look at.


----------



## crasher8 (Jan 5, 2013)

I second the Crumplers for high end and Case Logic for low.


----------



## nebugeater (Jan 5, 2013)

Here is what I use for my 50D and 18 - 200 when I need something that is small and doesnt look like acamera bag. Has served me will and I think your gear would fit.



http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006R239IA/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00


----------



## crasher8 (Jan 5, 2013)

I think the 3 Million Dollar Home would be perfect.


----------



## BL (Jan 5, 2013)

this is great everyone. thank you all for the suggestions!


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Jan 6, 2013)

I used a lowepro adventura 140 for a wedding once. Plenty of room and well built.


----------

